# The Enco Dust Collector, Free With Every Order.



## JimDawson (Sep 19, 2015)

I needed a bit better dust management for my router table.




So I looked around the shop a bit and saw this Enco box sitting in the burn pile.




It works great and as an added bonus it let's you know when your fingers are getting too close to the spinny things.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey, I have a couple of those in the garage.


----------



## hman (Sep 20, 2015)

I just hope the Enco folks don't watch this forum.  They might start charging extra, or maybe even abolishing free shipping ;~)

Then again ... if you sent them this idea, they might announce it as a special promotional offer!


----------



## middle.road (Sep 21, 2015)

Necessity is the mother of invention. Is it grabbing up the UHMV shavings well?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 21, 2015)

middle.road said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention. Is it grabbing up the UHMV shavings well?



It's getting about 80%.  It seems to catch everything that flys horizontally, the rest are going straight down onto the bench under the table.  I should build a proper collection head, but I use this thing about once a year.  It really needs to be designed so that there is a lot of airflow up through the tool clearance hole, maybe using the exhaust air from the shop vac.  A project for another day.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 22, 2015)

See some times it is good to have an idea that *sucks*.


----------

